# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Kompost und kompostsierung

## schiene

In viele Gegenden Thailands ist gute Erde selten. Um z.b. einen Rasen oder Gemüsebeete anlegen zu können ist aber
gerade Nährstoffreiche Erde wichtig.
Ist es sinnvoll sich einen Komposthaufen in Thailand anzulegen oder ist das dann eher ein "Sammelpunkt"für Insekten,Reptilienund anderem Getier??
Was ist sinnvoll zu kompostieren?Was sollte nicht mit auf den Haufen?(Plasik und ähnlichs sollte klar sein!!)
Wie lange dauert die "Verrodungszeit"um brauchbare Erde zu gewinnen??

----------


## TeigerWutz

.


In 4 Monaten sollte bei den Temperaturen in TH, alles verrottet sein.

----------


## Enrico

Davon abgesehen das ich in Thailand noch keinen Komposthaufen gesehen habe, stell ich mir das selbst sehr schwierig vor. Es ist einfach zu lange zu warm und zu trocken, also bisste nur damit beschäftigt das Ding feucht zu halten. Was möglicherweise gehen könnte, sind die Schnellkomposter, aber keine Ahnung ob es die gibt. 

60L richtige Erde kostet auch nicht die Welt, bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber waren glaube 20 Bath, maximal 30...

----------


## schiene

Oftmals nimmt man ja auch etwas Kalk um die Kompestierung zu beschleunigen.
Das müsste doch eigentlich das "Getier"abhalten sich es im "Haufen" gemütlich zu machen.

----------


## schiene

gibts in Thailand solche Schnellkomposter zu kaufen??
Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt??

oder so....

----------


## chauat

Bei mir sind die Kosten für Blumenerde bei 25,-Baht, aber ich meine es sind nur 20L.
Haben jetzt unser Carport fertig und das Grundstück ist im bereich wo wir es wollten abgezäunt, meine Frau ist fleißig dabei alles Grün zu machen. Eine schöne Ecke für den Kompostbehälter haben wir auch ausgemacht, aber er soll Gemauert werden. Ich habe leider auch nie was gefunden, darüber hinaus ist so ein Mauerwerk auch billiger. 

Gruß
Martin

----------


## schiene

*Bokashi - schneller Kompost* 
Wird in Japan und Thailand verwendet...
http://suite101.de/article/bokashi-s...nd-feld-a66820

----------


## Siamfan

Ich habe mir heute auch etwas für meinen Dachgarten gebaut. 


Das ist unter der Treppe,  aber ich befürchte auch,  da ist es zu heiß!? 
Ich habe unten eine Starterkultur reingetan und dann ungehächselte Gartenabfälle. 

Dann habe ich erstmal kräftig gewässert. 

Hier verkauft einer Regenwürmer,  aber da warte ich noch etwas.

----------


## Siamfan

Für die reine Bodenverbesserung kann ich nur Mulchen mit Kaffeeschalen empfehlen. 

Mein Grundstück hatte etwas mehr als ein Rai. Davon war etwa 300m2 Anbaufläche.
Ich hatte mir zweimal im JAZZ 10 (Dünger) Säcke mit Kaffeeschalen geholt. 
Dann habe ich mir beim Kaffee-Aufkäufer 50Säcke bestellt. Das war wie Weihnachten! 
Die kamen in einem Songthew und ich habe inklusive 30km Anfahrt 500TB bezahlt. 
Damit habe ich den Boden (locker) ~10cm hoch bedeckt.
Ich mußte kaum gießen,  es hatte sehr wenig Unkraut und ohne zu düngen, war alles grün. 
Die Regenwürmer hatten das in einem Jahr verarbeitet und ich hatte eine dunkelbraune,  schwarze Mutterbodenschicht. 
Durch die unzähligen Gänge,  haben sie außerdem den Bodenbelüftet. 
Eigentlich ist fast alles organische zum Mulchen geeignet. 
Aber die Kaffeeschalen sind mein Spitzenreiter. 
Das ist auch Coffein drin. Das puscht auch die Regenwürmer auf!

----------

